# How to connect Logitech x-540 to iMac



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

I have an iMac purchased in December, first ever Mac, so happy. Have been wanting some extra sound for some time now so I bought the Logitech x-540 package. Subwoofer and five speakers in the box with one of those pod control things. 
Trouble is there is only one port on the back of this iMac specifically for external speakers. The trouble with that is the Logitech cables are supposed to connect to three ports on the iMac. There's an orange, green and black cable.
I bought it from Costco so I know they'll take it back but I'd rather not. 
I have connected each cable to the port one at a time so I know the speakers work.

HELP!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Cris Rock said:


> I have an iMac purchased in December, first ever Mac, so happy. Have been wanting some extra sound for some time now so I bought the Logitech x-540 package. Subwoofer and five speakers in the box with one of those pod control things.
> Trouble is there is only one port on the back of this iMac specifically for external speakers. The trouble with that is the Logitech cables are supposed to connect to three ports on the iMac. There's an orange, green and black cable.
> I bought it from Costco so I know they'll take it back but I'd rather not.
> I have connected each cable to the port one at a time so I know the speakers work.
> ...


I don't mean to sound offensive but please reduce your questions to as minimum words as possible. All that was needed to be asked was that you are using an iMac which uses a simple 2.1 stereo jack and you wish to hook up your 5.1 surround system which has 4 different wires. Much easier to communicate and much easier to get across. 

Right, with that being said, you need to get an attachment from Creative that plugs into your USB port to provide you with 5.1 speaker support. Take a look here: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External - 24-bit ADVANCED HD, USB Setup, CMSS 3D


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*What a fast response..*

I will check out the link. Thanks so much.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

These are 5.1 speakers. Which means, unfortunately, that you need a higher end sound card. The iMac does not have such a sound card and therefore cannot support your speakers as it is now. There is hope though!

Griffin Technology: FireWave

The Firewave is essentially an external sound card. It goes from firewire to the box itself and then outputs in the components that you need.

If you recently bought those you might want to consider the Logitech Z-2300 model. I have this and cannot complain one bit. It just has a tad too much bass. The price is unbeatable and for that price range it is excellent to have then THX cert. as well.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

The firewave is a good recommendation but the Creative product has a few more technologies built in it than the Firewave to support the 5.1 system and to enhance your surround sound experience. After all Creative makes sound products and Griffin makes (mostly) iPod accessories  and with that being said. Expect to pay more for the Creative Live SB.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

What you really should be looking for is a set of speakers that have an Optical (toslink) connection. All newer iMacs allow for a toslink connection. This gives you completely digital sound.

I have a set of Logitech Z-5500's, they're wonderful. I paid $250 for them at futureshop when they were on sale. (I actually price matched to get that price too.) But, I have seen them on for $250 recently.

Anyway.. optical, or the external sound cards as mentioned by the others are the only way to allow for 5.1 surround from your iMac.

Cheers!


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Connect the green cable to the iMac and make sure matrix mode is on.

The speakers should simulate surround sound. I had the Z-5300's a while back and they worked fine off my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*Griffin Firewave looks like the potential winner*

I should soon purchase the Griffin Firewave.
The Creative Labs exrernal 24 bit Sound Blaster card is not Mac compatible apparently.
Griffin seems to be Mac oriented


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a griffin firewave at one point. I think it is kicking around my parents house somewhere. It is probably somewhere in the basement. Anyways, its a great product, griffin is a trusted name in Mac peripherals and worked excellent for my needs. Cheers!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

spitfire said:


> I don't mean to sound offensive but please reduce your questions to as minimum words as possible. All that was needed to be asked was that you are using an iMac which uses a simple 2.1 stereo jack and you wish to hook up your 5.1 surround system which has 4 different wires. Much easier to communicate and much easier to get across.
> 
> Right, with that being said, you need to get an attachment from Creative that plugs into your USB port to provide you with 5.1 speaker support. Take a look here: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External - 24-bit ADVANCED HD, USB Setup, CMSS 3D


Likewise, by criticizing, you should have at least linked to a Mac-compatible product.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> I don't mean to sound offensive but please reduce your questions to as minimum words as possible. All that was needed to be asked was that you are using an iMac which uses a simple 2.1 stereo jack and you wish to hook up your 5.1 surround system which has 4 different wires. Much easier to communicate and much easier to get across.
> 
> Right, with that being said, you need to get an attachment from Creative that plugs into your USB port to provide you with 5.1 speaker support. Take a look here: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External - 24-bit ADVANCED HD, USB Setup, CMSS 3D


Having a bad day? Mommy burn your pizza pockets?


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Or did she shove the burnt pizza pocket down your pants


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

GT you always amuse me.

Long live GT, long live.


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hmmm*

Why can't I see the pic I chose to accompany my name on this site?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

spitfire said:


> I don't mean to sound offensive but please reduce your questions to as minimum words as possible. All that was needed to be asked was that you are using an iMac which uses a simple 2.1 stereo jack and you wish to hook up your 5.1 surround system which has 4 different wires. Much easier to communicate and much easier to get across.
> 
> Right, with that being said, you need to get an attachment from Creative that plugs into your USB port to provide you with 5.1 speaker support. Take a look here: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External - 24-bit ADVANCED HD, USB Setup, CMSS 3D


Wouldn't normally chime in on something like this but I think you are wrong telling him cut it short.

From his post we learned that he is new to Mac, why he bought a given product and why it doesn't seem to work. From that we can either give him a known solution or look one and explain it in a manner he should understand. Alternatively, we could suggest other products which would meet his needs and be suitable to his user level.


Post on ehMacers.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Spitfire,


Try to be nicer to people on here. I engage in the occasional debacle, nevertheless, if he has done nothing wrong, leave him alone. Especially since he is a new member of ehmac and a new mac user. Give him some love baby :clap:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't been on this forum for a while but I just came by to reply to this cause everyone seems to be picking on me for saying something that I didn't mean it in a way that I was angry or anything. I guess you can't really see it over the internet. 

But yeah thanks for picking on me. Guytoronto especially gets a real good kick out of this, espectially picking on me no matter whether I say something or not. 

I am not someone who just randomly likes to pick on people and if 5 people find what I said was rude doesn't mean I actually meant it in a rude way. You don't have to go all emo on me. 

If I did something wrong I don't need 10 people telling me I went the wrong way. If someone can just quickly correct me politely maybe I won't repeat it again.

And please use better insults other than my mom burning my pizza pockets. Really, if you want to play the insult game then do it in person or do it over the pm. I don't want the new users to see this random junk in their posts.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I haven't been on this forum for a while but I just came by to reply to this cause everyone seems to be picking on me for saying something that I didn't mean it in a way that I was angry or anything. I guess you can't really see it over the internet.
> 
> But yeah thanks for picking on me. Guytoronto especially gets a real good kick out of this, espectially picking on me no matter whether I say something or not.
> 
> ...


You reap what you sow.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Right, with that being said, you need to get an attachment from Creative that plugs into your USB port to provide you with 5.1 speaker support. Take a look here: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External - 24-bit ADVANCED HD, USB Setup, CMSS 3D


This is a PC device no mac compatibility, I have used it on my PC (previous life) and it will not work on a Mac.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> These are 5.1 speakers. Which means, unfortunately, that you need a higher end sound card. The iMac does not have such a sound card and therefore cannot support your speakers as it is now. There is hope though!


Not really true, the iMac has a great sound card, just not many options on hooking it up to a 5.1 surround sound system. The iMac does support 5.1 surround sound out via the optical out. But the speaker system he has doesn't have an optical in.

The creative solution for this is Creative Decoder DDTS-100 - Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES, Pro Logic II & DTS Neo:6 which has been recommended here before. I've heard good and bad comments about the Firewave. There also used to be a solution from M-audio called the Sonica Theatre, but it's discontinued.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> You don't have to go all emo on me.


I'm always emo when I wear pants.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Griffin Firewave is now only $29.99 (from $99.99) as it's being discontinued. It's a great add-on for Mac Mini HTPC set-ups!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Fantastic! I'll be picking one up at that price.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic! I'll be picking one up at that price too.


----------

